

What Place Should Mobile Have In The Web's Future? - willoverdrive
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/a-few-words-on-mobile/

======
jgator85
Mobile is truly the next gold rush on the web. A few startups have attempted
to make a run at a mobile social network, but none have gained any real
traction. When someone creates an app that successfully uses the portability
of most mobile phones to connect people together, it will be a huge cross-over
success with mainstream audiences.

------
ocskills
Everyone's always talking about the need for a new mobile social network, but
one already exists - it's called Twitter. It completely sidesteps the fact
that most mobile browsers suck (iPhone nonwithstanding) by building the
platform on text messaging as the lowest common denominator.

~~~
Prrometheus
I would love to have the ability to communicate with people in, say, the same
coffee shop that I'm sitting in even though they may not know me. Can Twitter
do that?

~~~
epall
No, but it sounds like Loopt can

------
gibsonf1
Surfing the web with Iphone's Safari is now the standard to which any other
mobile project will have to reach. The UI is hard to beat and extremely
enjoyable to use. I browse the web a lot on my Iphone - and enjoy every minute
of it (except for the slow AT&T connection - but that will change soon
hopefully) The Iphone really is, in spite of the hype, revolutionary.

------
thinkingserious
At last year's Web 2.0 conference, Google's CEO said that local and mobile
where the key hot areas, as far as Google is concerned.

